
Show HN: Hacker news clone built to learn programming - seantaylor23
http://www.serfo.com/
======
vbrandl
Which language did you use? Is the code opensource to have a look at it? I
also play with the thought of implementing a HN clone in Rust.

~~~
Raed667
Looks like a django app

------
krapp
You seem to be missing HTML header and footers...

~~~
MrYellowP
this is actually interesting. considering fhat the site gets rendered as
intended, why would it even matter?

"because that's how it's supposed to be done" isn't really a reason... just in
case.

